# Strawberry 10/8



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother and I hit up Strawberry on our toons yesterday and had alot of fun. We were in Mud Creek bay and basically had it all to ourselves until the wind came up and blew us of around 12. There were a couple boats that came in and out in between. Managed to land five a piece... all in the slot. Missed alot of other hits and had a few come off on the way up. I had one that was no question out of the slot and just when I went to net him he made another run under my boat and snapped my line :evil:! I wasnt too happy about this to say the very least. My brother also had one snap his line... Never saw it but I'll assume it was big. When we were leaving and got to about the main road going by Strawberry I realized I didnt have my phone on me :shock: . We ended up going back to Mud Creek where I eventually waded around in the water to find my phone sitting at the bottom of the water about five feet out. -)O(- So right now I dont have a phone but still it was a fun trip! Ill post a few pics if my phone dries out and works... Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the phone and the lost fish...I hate it when they bolt and snap the line like that. Sounds like y'all had a good time! It's always nice to get out and go fishing!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

on most phones if you take the battery out and let it dry for a day or so in the sun (also dry the battery) it should work when you turn it back on. i feel for you tho as i lost 2 cameras and 1 phone fishing :evil: its no fun at all. good job on the fish. it sounds like you had a good day fishing.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good time, aside from the phone issue. I finally got a float tube and was thinking of a strawberry trip one last time before that freeze comes on, same with schofield if it is still fishable.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry about the phone greenguy - I left one on the bottom of Jordanelle a couple of years ago.
What were you using & any guess how deep the fish were?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Stupid electronics! :lol: Why can't they all be waterproof? Sorry about the phone. Sucks that the big one got away. Then you've got to deal with thinking to yourself about all the things you could've done differently to end up with that fish in hand, right? I can sympathize.

Better luck next time.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My phone took a swim in strawberry this year as well, it dried out an 2 months later it is still running I hope yours does the same!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenguy, your phone may still work. Put it in alchohol and get it dried up. I have dropped mine in the hot tub 3 times, every time it has worked after I dried it up.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Success! Well my phone finally works, it took a while to dry out but its much better than having to purchase a new one!
Walt- Id highly recommend headin up to the Berry on your tube, now is the time to go and get some big guys! Im tenatively planning on heading back up there this Saturday if everything works out.
Scott- We were using white tube jigs tipped with minnow meat, I have also heard that chub meat works pretty good there too, just have never caught a chub to use one! All our fish were caught off the bottom, about three reels off. Just drop it down till you know your on the bottom then reel up. Alot of times you will get hits while reeling it up off the bottom.
LOAH- Ya I kept thinking if I could have just got that net down there quicker I would have had myself a great fish, but o well eh? Thats all part of the fishing game!
Ill try to get those pics up as soon as I get to my home pc.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got the phone hooked up on the computer heres some pics:

Berry Fog:
[attachment=2:f2569]BerryFog.JPG[/attachment:f2569]

Mud Creek with fog over it:
[attachment=1:f2569]MudCreek.JPG[/attachment:f2569]

Heres a pic of a nice Cutty, they were all about the same size:
[attachment=0:f2569]BerryCut1.JPG[/attachment:f2569]


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm dont know why the scroll buttons are there... maybe my pics are too big. Let me try another one.

Another cut from the Berry:
[attachment=0:c6e20]BerryCut2.JPG[/attachment:c6e20]


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are great pics for a cell phone, even better fish. I am getting pumped for the ice over at the Berry.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey thanks guys. Ya Im really impressed with the pics my phone takes its been a great little phone. But anyways I went back up today to Mud Creek in my toon in the cold and rain. I landed about the same but it seemed like the bite was a bit slower for me today... O well it was still fun, and from the other post it seems Ill have to start trolling!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

FG its the Sony Ericsson W810i and I would highly recommend it. Only problem is I think its only for Cingular. Not sure tho. I have been really pleased with it heres some specs if you wanna check it out. Lately I have been looking for a new phone tho cuz ever since my phone's swim it has been acting strange... Haha o well.
http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp...001&template=pp1_1_1&zone=pp&lm=pp1&pid=10376


----------

